# PLBM Big Bass Opens at Portage 3-29 and 4-5 (2020)



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will once again host their annual Big Bass Opens at Portage Lakes. With a one fish limit, these low cost ($60) entry level events are the perfect venue for newbies and veterans alike. Paying 10 spots including our sponsor bonuses, its the perfect opportunity to get the deer huntin stuff off your deck, get your rig out, and get your fishing season started. Typically each year Portage's biggest bass come from these events, or this time of year for sure. Everyone can catch one fish, right?
Sponsored by Fisherman's Central and the Waikem Auto Family. 

Flyers are available at Fisherman's Central or a downloadable link for a form available at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/ Look in announcements.
Good Luck and see ya out there!  Thanks. Louie Kunkle
[email protected]


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Were these tournaments canceled??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

RH1 said:


> Were these tournaments canceled??


Yes they were today.  Official word has come from ODNR. All tournament permits statewide have been cancelled until April 15th. At that time they will re-evaluate a possible extension of that date. However, parks are not closed and you can still go fishing. 
So please consider looking into our hourly payout Big Bass event scheduled for April 25th. As of now this event is still ON. Follow link above to get further information. Thanks and pray for our country!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Crazy time for sure. 
This is one event I look forward to as soon as it ends!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

lakeslouie said:


> Yes they were today.  Official word has come from ODNR. All tournament permits statewide have been cancelled until April 15th. At that time they will re-evaluate a possible extension of that date. However, parks are not closed and you can still go fishing.
> So please consider looking into our hourly payout Big Bass event scheduled for April 25th. As of now this event is still ON. Follow link above to get further information. Thanks and pray for our country!


Maybe all of us die hards could just happen to show up at the same time on the same day to go fishing....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Yes they were today.  Official word has come from ODNR. All tournament permits statewide have been cancelled until April 15th


I can find no information on the ODNR website stating this. Do you have a link to the announcement?

Thanks


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I've only heard through the end of March, is the April 15th date true??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

RH1 said:


> Maybe all of us die hards could just happen to show up at the same time on the same day to go fishing....


Yes you could but be warned, should something happen contestants can be held responsible as well as organizers. With no permit, before I would risk it, I would ask organizer to see a liability insurance policy with a minimum of million of coverage.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I can find no information on the ODNR website stating this. Do you have a link to the announcement?
> 
> Thanks


No link. I was contacted by a park manager about our events who read memo to me word for word from his superiors Columbus. I can only assume that all park managers have been instructed to contact all their permit holders. Information I posted is accurate.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

mepps_fisher said:


> I've only heard through the end of March, is the April 15th date true??


This is what was relayed to me by a State official.


----------

